# The Worst Day EVER!!!!



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

So, this morning I decided to do some work in the garage while smoking a cigar and BAM!!!!! "Cling" There goes the ashtray. My girlfriend got it for me for my birthday and now its in pieces. This sucks! What a way to start off the day.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jeez... I'm sorry, bud. I hate when that kind of thing happens...


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that but honestly, I hope this is the most difficult day you ever have to go through.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Kinda reminds me of this....

Oops


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Gotta go with Scottw here. Very upsetting especially because it was a gift but lets keep it in perspective man. Now the girlfriend has another gift idea. :???:


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

That sucks. 
But on the bright side, if this would make it your worst day ever, then consider yourself lucky. :wink:


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I accidentally turned my 2-finger ashtray into a single. Luckily, I normally smoke alone. I have a 3-finger CAO ashtray if I ever have people over to smoke.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Look on the bright side, at least you weren't an idiot and didn't drop your humidor, like me. :???:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been there done that. I now use an ashtray you can't break,,,not even if you tried. I went to the school of "If it can go wrong, it will." I tend to always have Plan B. Hope the G/F is forgiving.


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

That is just sad brother, but I am sure she will understand.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

hopefully. all will be well!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

It'll be OK. Happens to the best of us. Some of my best friends have broken their ashtrays. <wink>


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

I would blame it on the Victor Sinclair. It simply burned too hot and cracked the ashtray. You will vow to never smoke one again and she will love you for it! 

You will most likely get some tonight and she will gladly replace the ashtray. You're happy; she's happy! This may have just taken your relationship to the next level!


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Yah but it doesnt look like you dropped you cigar now that would be a bad day:smoke:


niqhtridaz said:


> So, this morning I decided to do some work in the garage while smoking a cigar and BAM!!!!! "Cling" There goes the ashtray. My girlfriend got it for me for my birthday and now its in pieces. This sucks! What a way to start off the day.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

cigarlvr said:


> Yah but it doesnt look like you dropped you cigar now that would be a bad day:smoke:


It Looks like he still had a good day, does his girlfriend knows yet that it is broken????
After all say and done it was a gift from her! :fencing::fencing:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

damn...shitty man


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Dude!! We can fix it! My Dad has an aaawesome set of tools!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Man what a bad day-----like someone already stated at least your cigar was OK---what kind of tray was it?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If thats all it takes to give you the worst day ever then I think you need educating. LOL. J/K. Be nice and bleed to your missus, she'll love it. Otherwise I have some really big piston ashtrays here but postage would be a bitch. *S*


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Man that hella sux.. Hope the lady will be kind and let you off the hook..


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Just tell her not to make you mad again.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Worst day EVER!?!?! For real? Like ever ever? I think things could be alot worse. And if this is truly the worst day you've ever had, sounds like your life isnt too bad.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Hot Stuff x said:


> Dude!! We can fix it! My Dad has an aaawesome set of tools!


Great comment -


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the ashtray, but if that was your worst day ever; brother, you are in for a rough ride!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

GunHand said:


> Sorry to hear about the ashtray, but if that was your worst day ever; brother, you are in for a rough ride!


Ditto Shannon - It does suck though.

PS gotta call an catch up!


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

That really sucks, But if you want a new one thats hand blown I know I am new but if your interested let me know?


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

GlassGuy said:


> That really sucks, But if you want a new one thats hand blown I know I am new but if your interested let me know?


Is it just me or are you trying to sell ashtrays on all of your posts? :ask:


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

just trying to help a guy out i know how it is to loose glass stuff i am just able to remake it if that happens thats all. i will tone it down i guess.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

GlassGuy said:


> just trying to help a guy out i know how it is to loose glass stuff i am just able to remake it if that happens thats all. i will tone it down i guess.


If humidor retailers can do it I don't see anything wrong with your offer myself, No Offense Ray !


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess I'm just a little sensitive to someone pimping their business right out the gate. I've seen it happen twice in two days. Maybe that happens a lot around here and me being a newer member, I just haven't seen it. I personally don't care for it.

Dave - As far as being offended, it's just a difference of opinion. There is nothing offensive about that.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ray
I actually agree with you retail should stay in retail IMHO but it should be for everyone not just new guy's. Peace Brother!


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

My take (not that anyone asked for it...):

I don't think anyone can argue that [email protected] is one of the brothers here at Puff. He answers questions totally unrelated to his humidors, joins in on conversations, has bombed people, and even helps the new guys out with humidors he didn't even sell. I have absolutely zero problem with him offering up his services when people are looking for humidors, and I do it for him every opportunity I get.

That being said, someone who comes on and immediately starts hawking their website from post #1 doesn't "get" this place, and should be relegated to the retailer/For Profit section (and I think that's even generous).

Note: I am not talking about any specific person/retailer in this thread. These are actually thoughts I had about someone else, not GlassGuy. Sorry if this offends anyone, I've had a few beers and I'm a little delirious.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

arodgers said:


> My take (not that anyone asked for it...):
> 
> I don't think anyone can argue that [email protected] is one of the brothers here at Puff. He answers questions totally unrelated to his humidors, joins in on conversations, has bombed people, and even helps the new guys out with humidors he didn't even sell. I have absolutely zero problem with him offering up his services when people are looking for humidors, and I do it for him every opportunity I get.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I said anything! I just think rules are for us all! BTW I am also medicated or I would have kept my mouth shut!

No offense Taken and none meant! Goodnight all!

Dave

On a side note whats not to like about Sam!!


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I'm sorry I said anything! I just think rules are for us all! BTW I am also medicated or I would have kept my mouth shut!
> 
> No offense Taken and none meant! Goodnight all!
> 
> ...


Sorry Dave, my comment wasn't directed at you. Someone else rubbed me the wrong way, but I agree it's hard to tell a new person he can't advertise when other brothers are doing it. I do think there is something to be said about establishing yourself and giving back to the community before you advertise, though. I guess that's what I was getting at.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GlassGuy said:


> That really sucks, But if you want a new one thats hand blown I know I am new but if your interested let me know?


I thought he was offering him one for free to replace the broken one--that's a stand up guy....but if it was the other way around i agree 100% with the comments made...Anyone know what type of tray it was?


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

just to let you guys know i guess technically you can say i am promoting myself but i felt bad for the guy and am wanting to help sorry it made such a mess of this thread......


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

GlassGuy said:


> just to let you guys know i guess technically you can say i am promoting myself but i felt bad for the guy and am wanting to help sorry it made such a mess of this thread......


I figure I'll try to promote understanding by giving my $0.02...

Different forums have different...personalities (for lack of a better word). Most that I have been on have their own dynamics shaped by the dominant personalities. This forum seems to ecourage a feeling of "brotherhood/sisterhood" by not coming down on beginner questions, bombing others, offering support, buying sticks for others and sending them (paid for by the recipient) and sending things like cutters or lighters for those who have difficulty getting affordable ones. Add to that the presence/awareness of sending sticks to the troops vis Smelvis and you have a fair amount of...goodwill (for lack of a better word) being generated.

It doesn't mean that I can hint loudly that I've never had a Rocky Patel and someone will send it to me. The way I read it, people's receptivness to a _subtle_ hint would be relative to the perception that I have been generous (participated in bombs, added constructivly to the culture here) which is often measured in the RG in someone's profile. Hinting that I'd like to be bombed with an Opus X Scorpion - subtle or no - would be in bad taste.

Fast-forward to cottage industries and people who own buisinesses. I think the same rules apply here. If one spends enough time here and gains credibility as someone who wants to give to this (virtual) community others will speak to you being a good BOTL/SOTL and speak for your buisiness. I think that would be an indication of acceptance by the board. As a newbie I think it's important to try to read the "road signs" regarding the culture of communication here. I am still in this process, and am learning every day.

One idea for you glassguy if you wanted to drum up some buisiness without rubbing folks the wrong way would be to ask for the OPs addy stating you're sorry about what happened and you'll send him an ashtray gratis. Next time someone starts asking about recommendations regarding ashtrays the person you sent one to may start singing your praises if he liked the one you sent. Even if he didn't like it he would probably be pre-disposed to liking it given the timeing of your gift.

I'm not saying that you should feel like you have to give out freebees to feel accepted on this board. I'm laying out a road path that I think may work if you want to rev up some awareness without rubbing folks the wrong way. Yes, there are folks that sell stuff and are posters. If they are established members chances are thay have read the road signs accuratly and have a feel for when to make a pitch to someone and when to give feedback/awareness about what to expect from retailers in general.

Two pennies on the table. I'm still a newbie myself to am open to constructive criticism by others if you feel I have read the culture here inaccuratly. Not taking a shot at you glassguy. Just trying to promote understanding. If no-one told you, it is difficult to know...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

The rules are pretty clear that 'commercial advertising is not allowed except in the Retailers area'. 
This would apply to everyone.

GlassGuy, although your intentions may have been 'to help a guy out', if you're planning on selling your items, they need to be posted in the correct forums. Perhaps a pm would have been a better way to handle this one or in the future.

As far as other, more established members doing something similar, again, the rules apply to all members. For those of you who see a double standard here, all you need to do is Report the post(s) when you see them and let the Mods. take care of it.

Now, how 'bout we get back to our "condolences" to Ryan for the loss of his ashtray. 
Sorry for your loss, Ryan!


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

any how. I dont know the brand of the ash tray. but i know it was 3 finger ashtray glass. She said she picked it up at a shop but they no longer carry it.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> The rules are pretty clear that 'commercial advertising is not allowed except in the Retailers area'.
> This would apply to everyone.
> 
> GlassGuy, although your intentions may have been 'to help a guy out', if you're planning on selling your items, they need to be posted in the correct forums. Perhaps a pm would have been a better way to handle this one or in the future.
> ...


Thanks All and everyone still in the process of looking for a new ashtray. Hopefully stumble on a CAO Cubist. The Lady likes the design as do I. Let the searching continue.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

sucks dude. hopefully you will find a suitable replacement.
maybe a steel one for the garage..


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Found a Replacement!!!! NEW CIGAR HOLDER!
Im back in the game!!!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

damn...thats a nice looking ashtray! Sure it's not meant for caviar or something? 

'gratz man!


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

not no caviar just all cigar goodness!


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Best deal yet! total Cost: $1 Swap Meet!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice tray. hell of alot better then mine. lol. i got a christmas bowl. hahaha!


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> nice tray. hell of alot better then mine. lol. i got a christmas bowl. hahaha!


hahaha. maybe santa will hook you up with one when your good this year. hahaha jk


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lol. well, thompson has had an offer for a while now for a free nub ashtray (looks good) with a box purchase, and i love nubs, im trying to get my wife to get me a box for my birthday is may. i hope they still have the free ashtray then. lol.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> lol. well, thompson has had an offer for a while now for a free nub ashtray (looks good) with a box purchase, and i love nubs, im trying to get my wife to get me a box for my birthday is may. i hope they still have the free ashtray then. lol.


That would definitely be a great bday gift my man! i have yet to try a NUB. heard many good things but no funds after going all out on the new stash. Sooner or later get my hands on one. I have seen deals for the NUB ashtray on cigarmonster for like $20 or less i believe.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

niqhtridaz said:


> That would definitely be a great bday gift my man! i have yet to try a NUB. heard many good things but no funds after going all out on the new stash. Sooner or later get my hands on one. I have seen deals for the NUB ashtray on cigarmonster for like $20 or less i believe.


!!! never had a nub! lol. some people dont like them. but i love them, there one of my favorites, there priced good, and there fat, and even though they are only 4" long (those are the ones i buy) they last between 45 min to and hour and 15 minutes, and all 4 are good, the maduro, habano, connecticut, and camaroon. and i have a hard time deciding which i like better. i could smoke 10 a day if i had the cash. but again, some people dont like them.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> !!! never had a nub! lol. some people dont like them. but i love them, there one of my favorites, there priced good, and there fat, and even though they are only 4" long (those are the ones i buy) they last between 45 min to and hour and 15 minutes, and all 4 are good, the maduro, habano, connecticut, and camaroon. and i have a hard time deciding which i like better. i could smoke 10 a day if i had the cash. but again, some people dont like them.


i definitely must try it. you sold me!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lol. hell, i sold myself! cause i now think ima aim for a couple 5 packs when i get the cash.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

You're right!:amen: I thought he was going to say he had mold in his humidor!



Shaz said:


> That sucks.
> But on the bright side, if this would make it your worst day ever, then consider yourself lucky. :wink:


----------

